# great song, thought I'd share



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

My brother's GF's favorite band... Bein' a GA girl like country every now & then, Toby Keith too  - Love the pick up too


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh..i know someone who loves this song.
Country's not my cup of tea but its not a bad song.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Great song. i was converted to country by my country girl, wife. the song is even on my ipod play list.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Love those guys. KY girls know a thing or two about fried chicken.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

gotta love that song and that band


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Love them!


----------

